# "Ditzy" types?



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

asmit127 said:


> I only checked this thread because I had no idea what ditzy meant (Because I'm male? Not American? Who knows :crazy but I would call myself ditzy. My type is already in question so I'll be watching to see if it really is an Ne thing as it seems...


See? You learn something every day :laughing: Definitions FTW!


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

My friend called me a retard a while ago. I just said that I wasn't very conscientious...


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

A ditz? A bit.
I think Ne/Se types are usually ditzy, BUT THAT'S FUN GUYS!!!


----------



## Happyfacesmiles (Oct 24, 2010)

I haven't been called ditzy, but my uncle and dad like to tease me, asking if I dye my hair black and if i'm really a natural blond :crazy: it's prolly cuz my mind is always wandering between the past and future...:tongue: I'm never 100% in the present


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

I would think the behavior being called "ditzy" (which I often call "giddy" or "light and airy") is found a lot in informative EP types. That is, the three types, ENTP, ENFP and ESFP. The giddiness would be a manifestation of the general "informing communication". 

It excludes ESTP, because they are directive, which is a bit more serious in behavior ("In Charge") and from what I have seen, don't usually fit that image, though Rachel Ray I believe is one who has taken that on as a stage persona, making people (including me for a long time) think for sure she was an ESFP.
The remaining "Get Things Going" type ESFJ is also omitted, because the J-ness is also more serious and kind of goes against that airiness as well, though I guess they can act like it at times as well.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd say that ESFP women take the cake for ditzy. ENFP women can be quite ditzy as well. I've only met one ENTP woman and she wasn't ditzy at all.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I think males can also be quite ditzy and scatterbrained, I just meet less of them who have a sort of hyperactivity to go a long with it.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> I think males can also be quite ditzy and scatterbrained, I just meet less of them who have a sort of hyperactivity to go a long with it.


An ENTP ditzy male? That's crazy, most ENTP males that I come across are wild as hell, but never ditzy.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ESFP and ESFJ


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ESFP and ESFJ


YES! I have found many ESFJ's that can be ditzy pain in the asses.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

> An ENTP ditzy male? That's crazy, most ENTP males that I come across are wild as hell, but never ditzy.


Not ENTPs in particular, just males in general.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> Not ENTPs in particular, just males in general.


Yeah, I almost believe that there should almost be a seperate typing for ENTP males. I don't meet many wild ENTP women. In fact, the women are almost completely different. The one ENTP woman that I met I almost had convinced to have sex with me, and beat me sadistically with a whip. Damn, that would have been good times. How could I allow myself to miss out on such great opportunities? Oh well.


----------



## Pffteh (Jan 2, 2011)

I've never heard of the word ditzy before but well... I'm not from an English speaking country. 

It sounds very much like me.

My parents have made fun of me my whole life because of that I'm... I'm very disorganized and I just don't notice things.
I'm "book smart" though... I can read stuff once and then remember it all if it interests me. It's extremely easy for me to learn grammar. I often get high grades, especially in math. My mom is also very book smart, she's a doctor and biologist and has never really studied that much.

The other day my dad told a joke and my sister laughed. I laughed after maybe ten seconds because I thought I got it and they made fun of that I'm a bit slow. Then half an hour later I realized what was the actual funny thing and started laughing.
I always forget my keys at home. 
I always forget to take my medication for my pollen allergics... but well it isn't that serious.

I often say things like "You... you are my sister! We... we have... tha same parents! We HAVE parents!" to my sister and she just rolls her eyes.

I often walk into people.
I always do these extremely awkward things... just a few days ago I accidentally screamed "EHHHH!" up in two persons' faces. I was in town and I didn't know them... they just walked by and I was in the middle of imitating this old man I'd seen a while earlier to show my friend what he'd done. It was so awkward. They stared at me and then they walked away very quickly and I went to hide in a flower shop.

When I was very small I would sit on the floor playing with something. My parents would come up to me and ask me if I needed to pee and I'd say no. Just a few minutes later they'd ask me again and I'd say "No... I don't need to pee anymore". 
And they'd check and see that I was sitting on a wet spot on the carpet.

They think I'm an alien. But uhm... I'm an ISFP. So that doesn't really fit in there.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Yeah, I almost believe that there should almost be a seperate typing for ENTP males. I don't meet many wild ENTP women. In fact, the women are almost completely different. The one ENTP woman that I met I almost had convinced to have sex with me, and beat me sadistically with a whip. Damn, that would have been good times. How could I allow myself to miss out on such great opportunities? Oh well.


So, in comparison, the ENTP males you've known would take off their pants in an instant for you?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> So, in comparison, the ENTP males you've known would take off their pants in an instant for you?


If I was gay, I'd be smoking more ENTP sausage than a George Foreman Grille.....


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

My ESFJ mother.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

The Great One said:


> If I was gay, I'd be smoking more ENTP sausage than a George Foreman Grille.....


What pleasant imagery :laughing:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> What pleasant imagery :laughing:


 Yeah, I thought that the George Foreman image just completed the thought very nicely?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Pffteh said:


> The other day my dad told a joke and my sister laughed. I laughed after maybe ten seconds because I thought I got it and they made fun of that I'm a bit slow. *Then half an hour later I realized what was the actual funny thing and started laughing.*
> I always forget my keys at home.
> I always forget to take my medication for my pollen allergics... but well it isn't that serious.
> 
> ...


Can we be best friends, please? :crazy: You sound awesome.

"*Then half an hour later I realized what was the actual funny thing and started laughing."
*I do this ALL THE TIME. And instead of walking into people, I walk into unmoving, inanimate objects...like doorways...and tables...and walls... The rate at which these collisions occur increases with my spazzy excitement level.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have my moments of being a ditz, but not often.


----------

